# Ladybugs



## tomhooper (Feb 28, 2010)

About the only thing I can find are Ladybugs.  Tried to bait some flies to no avail.  Alas, we shoot what we can this time of year.  

Canon XSi, Canon 100mm f/2.8 Macro, Canon MT-24EX Macro Twin Lite both heads 1/2 power, tripod, and shot with infrared remote shutter release.  EXIF embedded.

First shot not as good as second.  Had 8 images of the first shot and tried to do a stack.  Didn't work out well.  Hint to self:  (Even moving antennae and slight head movements will mess up a stacked image.  Subject needs to be static.)





I liked the second shot much better.  Detail, focus, and DOF were much better.


----------



## sojourn (Mar 2, 2010)

I love bug photos. I like both images. Looky those compound eyes!

Please explain the difference between the power of your macro lens and my 18-200mm zoom. My n00b is showing, but I thought that the larger the lens the closer image you can get. I know my lens does not get that close!


----------



## tomhooper (Mar 2, 2010)

sojourn:  It is a dedicated Macro lens.  Designed to "focus close".  You get a 1:1 magnification if you can call it that with this type of lens.  The shots above were shot at a distance of about 6-8 inches and I could have gotten closer.  I did crop the images some to get a larger subject.  Your telephoto is designed to magnify, just not to focus close.  If you want to try and get a closer shot, you might try using extension tubes.  I use them a lot on my 300mm when I am shooting bugs that are a little bit active.  I can get macro shots without having to be close.  There is a trade-of with image quality.  I don't feel you get quite the detail and "pop" with a telephoto as you do with a macro.

I know Overread puts links up all the time for tutorials and articles on different aspects of photography.  I know they are on this site somewhere, you might try a search for Macro lenses.  I'm sure you'll get a much better explanation than I just gave.  If I can help you in any way, please do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## sojourn (Mar 2, 2010)

You have been very helpful, I now understand the difference between the two lenses.

Most of my shooting history has been with a zoom lens. It sufficed for the hobby it was. Now I am interested in turning it into a more serious endeavor and I see that while I have an excellent eye, I have an incredible lack of knowledge concerning the 'nuts and bolts' of the craft.


----------



## DigitalScape (Mar 4, 2010)

The second image is a winner, Tom


----------

